# If you can't beat them. shame them.



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

One way to handle cracked or pirated registration codes ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's an interesting approach to the issue.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

That's good! 

I wish that will work on my mate PC, He loves to crack those programs, download DVD and such as these via torrent download. Perhaps if we could create those of notice on torrent when they download illegal thing on site.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Fantastic


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

So thats driver registration?

Why do you need to hack drivers?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I see no link as to where you got pic.

So why are you using pirated code and why are you telling us?

This isn't Pirates Cove.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

RootbeaR said:


> I see no link as to where you got pic.
> 
> So why are you using pirated code and why are you telling us?


Found the picture link here with no reference as to who or how the picture got on Image Shack:
http://digg.com/comedy/I_feel_bad_for_being_a_pirate_PIC

I never said it was a screen capture from my computer, did I? I missed the section in the TSG rules that says you can only post screen captures of your own computer screens.

Happy now?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

RootbeaR said:


> I see no link as to where you got pic.
> 
> So why are you using pirated code and why are you telling us?
> 
> This isn't Pirates Cove.


He just informing us. That's all


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Really cool error message. I love the "Shame On Me" button to close the window.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Found the picture link here with no reference as to who or how the picture got on Image Shack:
> http://digg.com/comedy/I_feel_bad_for_being_a_pirate_PIC
> 
> I never said it was a screen capture from my computer, did I? I missed the section in the TSG rules that says you can only post screen captures of your own computer screens.
> ...


I assume when someone posts a pic with no other reference, that it is theirs.

This is wrong I take it?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

TechGuy said:


> Really cool error message. I love the "Shame On Me" button to close the window.


Yep! I love it too!

What about if you add the button when someone is banned and appeared banned notifications and there is button is "Shame on me" redirected to Google


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

When someone posts a picture with no other reference, I prefer to err on the side of caution and don't make any assumption of the ownership.


----------



## DeathPgt (Jan 18, 2008)

oh lord, thats hilarious....


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> Really cool error message. I love the "Shame On Me" button to close the window.


Same . Great way to make people feel bad about themselves...

Maybe it'll encourage less piracy... A user will now feel guilty every time he/she opens the pirated software, remembering the install


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, shame always works on Pirates with little or no morals.

+3 entertainment


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

-5 hope in humanity


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> Yeah, shame always works on Pirates with little or no morals.
> 
> +3 entertainment


It should work at least as good as speed limit signs do for speeders.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can someone read that to me? I have a patch covering one eye and there's a parrot flying around in front of my other one...


From algaeturd in the Digg comments.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Can someone read that to me? I have a patch covering one eye and there's a parrot flying around in front of my other one...


+5 Funny


----------

